

Forget about the "1%." Top "0.1% pulling ahead more - bokglobule
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/markets/2014/03/31/1-on-percent-rich/7108767/

======
api
Who are the top 0.1%? More importantly: what is it that they do that is that
valuable?

~~~
caidan
From paragraph 4 of the article:

"Nearly a quarter of these uber-weathy work in the financial industry. And 40%
are executives, managers and supervisors, Sadoff says. A vast majority of the
0.1% live in New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Washington D.C. or
Houston."

Side note, it is never surprising that the guy with the keys to the pantry is
the fattest one of all.

